# Book - American Kenpo Mastery: A Guide for Students and Instructors



## Seabrook (Jul 18, 2006)

Dear Friends, 

Just wanted to let all of you know that my latest book, American Kenpo Mastery, is now available as a fully published book, available in paperback format, if anyone of you are interested in purchasing it. I will be getting a stock of books by the end of July for those living in my area that would like a signed copy. For those residing in the United States, I will be bringing several books to Baltimore for the LTKKA World Championships next month. If you won't be attending, and are interested in a copy of the book, follow the link below for purchase details: 

http://www.iuniverse.com/bookstore/book_detail.asp?isbn=0-595-40540-1 



God's Blessings everyone, 

Jamie Seabrook


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats on the new book!  

BTW, the linked was errored.

This should work.

http://www.iuniverse.com/bookstore/book_detail.asp?isbn=0-595-40540-1


----------



## green meanie (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats Jamie! :ultracool


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 19, 2006)

Love the Title
Sean


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jul 29, 2006)

Is there any specific information that this book has in it compared to all of the information that has been put out by Mr Parker and his seniors?

What will I get out of this book?


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Jamie,

The outfit that publishes this book looks pretty interesting. They print on demand, which takes a little while, but I bet it saves a bunch on wasted inventory. The freight charges are a bit high, but if they are printing and shipping from Canada, I know the customs' stuff can be a pain. 

And that 'Browse Before you Buy' link is great. I got to read the quality of the work before purchasing. 

Just out of curiosity, how did you find them? 

I look forward to my copy. 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Jul 29, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## RichK (Jul 29, 2006)

I have the original e-copy version, although I had a computer crash, and from what I read it was informative. Mr. Seabrook I regretably will miss you at the camp as I will be at a family reunion.


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 30, 2006)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> Is there any specific information that this book has in it compared to all of the information that has been put out by Mr Parker and his seniors?
> 
> What will I get out of this book?


 
Well, I wouldn't have wrote the book if I didn't think so. 

Chapter 1 gives a very concise and interesting read about the history and evolution in American Kenpo, and how theories, concepts, and principles became embedded in our art. 

Chapter 2 examines the forms and sets, and highlights some of the important themes to take out of each. I also give examples of several training methods to enhance one's forms and sets training.

In Chapter 3, I discuss self-defense techniques and how they evolved. While concepts, theories, and principles are discussed, I also address kenpo's master key techniques as well as master key movements. 

Chapter 4 looks at several sparring strategies for all types of fighters, while taking into account the size of your opponent relative to yourself.  

Chapter 5 addresses testing procedures and rank advancement. 

All of the technique curriculums (32, 24, 16) are listed in the Appendix, with several notes beside each technique (all 154) to aid the reader in the understanding of themes, and why's of the techniques. Finally, a glossary of terms used throughout the book is provided at the end of the book. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 30, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I look forward to my copy.
> 
> Mike


 
I just sent you a PM Mike.


Talk to you soon!


Jamie


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good from the little tidbit I read. Good job, Jamie.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 28, 2006)

I recently received, and read, my copy. 

This book has a good collection of material. The technique tips in the appendix can certainly offer something new on many, if not all of the techniques in the American Kenpo system. 

Thanks, Jamie.


----------



## Mikael151 (Aug 29, 2006)

I definately look foward to getting my copy soon.


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 11, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> I recently received, and read, my copy.
> 
> This book has a good collection of material. The technique tips in the appendix can certainly offer something new on many, if not all of the techniques in the American Kenpo system.
> 
> Thanks, Jamie.


 
Glad to hear that you enjoyed the book.

All the best,

Jamie Seabrook


----------

